# Hilfe AiO oder Custom ?



## Keinmand (30. Juli 2018)

Hey zusammen, 

bastle momentan an der Zusammenstellung von meinem neuen System.
Jetzt wollte ich diesemal mal was neues ausprobieren, allein schon wegen Optikgründen. Eigentlich dachte ich das der RGB Wahn an mir vorbei geht, aber jetzt hat er mich doch erwischt 
Deswegen soll es jetzt eine AiO Kühlung werden. 

Hab mich jetzt auch schon bisschen informiert, und hab bisher 3 Favoriten.

1. Platz: NZXT Kraken X62 V2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
+RGB
+Optik
-Preis
-Die Software die man leider braucht um die AiO zu steuern.

2. Platz: be quiet! Silent Loop 280 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
+leise
+Preis
-kein RGB
-negatives Feedback über die Pumpe

3. Platz: Corsair Hydro H115i PRO RGB 280mm - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
+RGB
-finde das Logo und die Schrift störend

oder Option 4: Lieber eine Custom für die CPU ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (30. Juli 2018)

Hab selbst eine AIO und hätte gerne Option 4.
Da der Unterschied zu AIO schon immens sein sollte (Kühlleistung und Lautstärke), sollte man auch bereit sein deutlich mehr Geld dafür zu opfern. 
Wenn du also die Kosten stemmen möchtest greife zu Option 4 und bau dir was schönes zusammen.


----------



## claster17 (31. Juli 2018)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Option 4: Lieber eine Custom für die CPU ?



Mit wunderschönem integrierten RGB:
Phanteks Glacier C350a, Phanteks Glacier C350i | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu noch Pumpe, Schlauch, Fittinge, Radiator und Lüfter.


----------



## Lok92 (31. Juli 2018)

Hatte auch damals eine Eisbaer 240 und bin dann auf ein Custom Loop umgestiegen. Beste Entscheidung die ich je treffen konnte, gerade jetzt im Sommer merkt man es. Im Zimmer sind 30° + aber der Pc bleibt beim Spielen flüsterleise.

Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, wenn man etwas "richtiges" will sollte man auch bereit sein Geld hinzulegen. Ich habe ca. 600 € bezahlt aber es lohnt sich ich will´s aufjedenfall nicht mehr missen.^^


----------



## Killermarkus81 (31. Juli 2018)

Custom Wasserkuehlung geht ganz schön ins Geld,dessen muss man sich bewusst sein
Ich hab gerade wieder mal ca 1000€ raus gehauen - allein für Lüfter 300€,aber das kann man dann logischerweise nicht vergleichen.
Es besteht einfach die Gefahr das man immer neue Dinge umzusetzen versucht,aber mit mindestens 400€ würde ich rechnen.


----------



## NatokWa (31. Juli 2018)

Jup , so um die 400€ um ne CPU mit Wasser zu kühlen würde ich auch rechnen bei Custom . Nen schönen 360'er oder 280'er Radi mit leisen Lüftern bekommt man nicht gerade nachgeschmissen , zuverläßige und leise Pumpen ebenfalls nicht ... und wenn der AGB Optisch ansprechend sein soll ist auch DAS nicht billig . Gute Verschraubungen + Schlauch sollten auch nicht zu billig sein usw. usw. .

 LOHNEN tut es sich am ende aber trotzdem gewaltig . 
Die Schläuche laufen genau DA lang wo man sie haben WILL und nicht quer durch wie bei AiO's weil die sonst net lang genug sind . Um nur EINEN Vorteil zu nennen .


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2018)

Vorteil einer modularen Wasserkühlung ist nicht nur das der Loop so verlegt werden kann wie man möchte, sondern das sich mit der Zeit auch Verunreinigung ansammelt und z.B. den Kühler zusetzt.  Eine AIO ist im Grunde deshalb Wartungsfrei da die meisten hier nichts zerlegen und einfach neu kaufen. Denn irgendwann wird der Durchfluss so stark abnehmen und der Kühler so dicht sein das die Temperaturen immer schlechter werden.

In einem Fall hier im Forum ging die CPU-Temperatur nach nur 9 Monate auf über 90°C weil der Kühler komplett dicht war. Verschleiss und Wartung fallen nicht unter der Herstellergarantie so das da wenn nur auf Kulanz gehofft werden kann. Es ist nicht so das AIOs nicht gewartet werden können, aber der Aufwand ist da schon größer.

Beim NZXT Kraken ist mir der Aufbau nicht bekannt, daher kann ich mich hierzu nicht beziehen.

Bei der Corsair Hydro Serie sind die Schläuche verpresst, die können runter geschnitten werden und neu belegt werden.
Das auffüllen und entlüften wird hier besonders schwer, aber nicht unmöglich.

Die be quiet! Silent Loop und die Alphacool Eisbaer haben ein Radiator von Alphacool.
Hier sind die Schläuche mit Anschraubanschlüsse dran, die Schläuche können so einfach ersetzt werden.
Beide haben auch ein Einfüllstutzen, aber ohne AGB wird es auch hier schwierig das ganze wieder zu befüllen und zu entlüften.

Schläuche werden nach einigen Jahren porös und sollten irgendwann ausgetauscht werden.
Mit der Zeit verdunstet Kühlflüssigkeit so das diese mal ggf. aufgefüllt werden muss. Bei der be quiet! Silent Loop steht sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung dazu das hier nach 2 Jahren Kühlflüssigkeit hinzugefügt werden muss.

Bei der be quiet! Silent Loop muss die Pumpe mit 12v laufen, sie darf nicht gedrosselt werden.
Bei der Alphacool Eisbaer darf die Pumpe neben 12v auch mit 7v betrieben werden. Ausserdem kann diese AIO durch Schnellverschlüsse erweitert werden.

Vorteil einer modularen Wasserkühlung sind noch....

einfaches befüllen und entlüften durch den AGB
Komponente können einzeln selbst bestimmt und gekauft werden
Pumpe kann separat verbaut und entkoppelt werden
Radiatorenfläche ohne Grenzen verbauen zu können
Je nach Pumpe sind sie Leistungsstärker
Bei einer AIO sitzt die Pumpe mit auf dem CPU-Kühler und kann somit nicht entkoppelt werden.
Eine Pumpe der Custom Wakü kann aber so entkoppelt werden und mit der Drehzahl bestimmt werden das sie gar nicht aus dem Gehäuse hörbar ist und hat dann immer noch genug Leistung.

Natürlich hat das ganze dann auch seinen Preis was mit einer AIO nicht verglichen werden kann.

Bei einer Custom Wakü an Radiatorenfläche zu sparen lohnt sich nicht, denn hier gibt man viel Geld aus und am ende wird man enttäuscht wenn die Kühlleistung nicht gut ist und das ganze immer noch zu laut ist. Was aber nicht bedeuten soll das weniger Radiatorenfläche nicht ausreichen würde. Meine Wakü ist zum Beispiel egal ob Idle oder Last so leise das ich meine Lüfter nicht hören kann, da sie nie über 700 U/min laufen müssen und mit niedrigen Außentemperaturen sogar die 550 U/min nicht übersteigen. Das ganze könnte ich noch langsamer betreiben da ich im Bereich Wassertemperatur noch genug Spielraum habe.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Juli 2018)

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auch auf Custom gewechselt, mal grob überschlagen waren das 350€ Für CPU only mit nem 280er Radi 
Geht n gutes Stück billiger, geht aber auch viel teurer. 
Das krasseste sind eigentlich die Fittinge, die gehen ganz schön ins Geld.
Für die ~350€ bekommt man aber eben nur eine bessere AiO, erwarte davon keine Wunder


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2018)

Bei mir habe ich einiges sparen können da ich zum Teil auch von privat aus dem Luxx-Forum gekauft habe.
Darunter waren auch 2x 6er Sets neue Fittinge.


----------



## NatokWa (31. Juli 2018)

Die Fittings werden gnadenlos überschätzt .... es braucht keine besonders lackierten Dinger wo noch ein Markenname drauf steht für teils 20+ Euro das Stück . und dann isset oft auch noch Plastik .

Ich habe durch die Bank Vernickelte Stahlverschraubungen wo die teuersten (Y-Stücke) 3,50€ gekostet haben und weder Korisions- noch Dichtigkeitsprobleme auftretten seit JAHREN . Und da sind auch Voll drehbare dabei ... man KANN Sparen , auch beu Custom WaKü , wenn man weiß WO .


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Juli 2018)

@Keinmand

Zwei Bsp. für Option 4, die man preislich AiO-Waküs und Custom-Sets gegenüberstellen kann:

140€: Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB - Seite 29

(Kühler von Bykski, ergo solide)

220€: Der AIO-Wasserkühlungs Sammel- und Quatsch-Thread


----------



## Keinmand (31. Juli 2018)

Okay, ich denke dann nehm ich lieber ne Custom.
Dann hab ich alles so wie ich es will und vor allem, wenn ich mir jetzt eine AiO kaufe, wollte ich eh die Lüfter wechseln und dann ist man eh schon locker bei ~200€


Mit wie viel € müsste man denn planen um eine vernüftige Wakü zu realisieren?
Ich meine die Preisspanne scheint ja von 100-150€ bis 1000€ oder mehr zu gehen


----------



## IICARUS (31. Juli 2018)

Kommt darauf an ob du nur die CPU oder auch die GPU mit kühlen möchtest.
Das meiste kostet meist die Pumpe wenn diese was besonderes sein soll und der Kühler der Grafikkarten.

Das gute dabei ist das mit neuen System das meiste immer weiter übernommen werden kann.
Nur bei der Grafikkarte sieht es meist nicht so gut aus, da muss mit einer neuen Generation normal auch ein neuer Kühler her.
Und solange der Lochmass der CPU gleich bleibt kann dieser Kühler normal immer weiter mit übernommen werden.

Du musst mindestens pro Komponente einen 240er Radiator einrechnet.
Mehr ist aber immer besser. Fang aber nicht mit 120er Radiatoren an, das ist nur Kleinkram.

Für die CPU alleine kannst du ab 150 Euro aufwärts rechnen.
Mit GPU an die 300 bis 500 Euro.

Und ich habe auch schon Tüllen gekauft die lagen im Cent bereich, daher müssen Anschlüsse nicht zwingend teuer sein.
Auf Caseking gibt es sogar welche ab 1,90 Euro das Stück als Anschraubanschlüsse.


----------



## Keinmand (31. Juli 2018)

vorerst war es mein Plan nur die CPU (i7 8700k) zu kühlen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich später die Grafikkarte dann noch dazu nehme.

Wollte den hier kaufen:
der8auer Core i7-8700K @ 4,9 GHz - Advanced Edition

Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, ob eine Custom Wakü dann so gut kühlt, dass die CPU gar nicht geköpft werden muss.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2018)

Mit der Wasserkühlung wird gut gekühlt, es kommt halt am ende immer ganz darauf an wie viel Spannung was ein Takt benötigt.
Ich würde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, denn alles zwischen 4 Ghz und 4,5 Ghz reicht schon vollkommen aus und diese CPUs kommen meist ohne Probleme auch auf die 5 Ghz.
Selbst köpfen kostet auch weniger, nur hast du dann gar keine Herstellergarantie mehr.


----------



## Keinmand (1. August 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit der Wasserkühlung wird gut gekühlt, es kommt halt am ende immer ganz darauf an wie viel Spannung was ein Takt benötigt.
> Ich würde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, denn alles zwischen 4 Ghz und 4,5 Ghz reicht schon vollkommen aus und diese CPUs kommen meist ohne Probleme auch auf die 5 Ghz.
> Selbst köpfen kostet auch weniger, nur hast du dann gar keine Herstellergarantie mehr.



ja nur hab ich noch nie eine CPU geköpft 

wo stell ich mir denn am besten eine Custom  Wakü zusammen, gibts bestimmte Seiten oder kann mir sogar einer von euch helfen ? 
bzw welche Sachen brauch ich denn überhaupt alles ?


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2018)

Meine 6700K war auch meine erste CPU die ich selbst geköpft habe und dies sogar nur mit einer Rasierklinge.
Aber hatte auch bammel 350 Euro in die Tonne zu kloppen.

Hier im Forum kannst du dich beraten lassen, aber du musst dich auch selbst sehr viel informieren und vorbereiten.


----------

